Ask HN: Will you use React? - ghostpirate
======
tboyd47
I have been using it in my day job for the past year and I'm ready to try
something else.

~~~
ghostpirate
There has been some controversy about the React Licence. Many are moving from
React to other libraries and frameworks.Will you stop using it if you think
someday facebook will sue you or your company?

~~~
tboyd47
It's not that- I knew about that already. It's just that I'd rather not deal
with the ecosystem anymore.

------
franzjoy
no. react solves no real problems. stick with vanilla

~~~
2_listerine_pls
Please elaborate.

